# Introducing the New Idip!



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I am now taking orders for the new Idip Aquarium tester. Some information below. The Marine Aquarium Kit starts at $449.99.

Cheers,
Dave










The eXact iDip® 570 Smart PhotometerTM with Bluetooth® SMART technology is the first handheld photometer that pairs directly with a
smartphone/tablet. This revolutionary water testing system will
dramatically improve the efficiency of your water testing regiment.
Because the app is the brain of the system - you'll always have *Smart
Device NOT included the most up-to-date tests. Download new tests and
updates with ease!










*Wireless Connectivity From Reef-to-Results*


Wireless Connectivity From Reef-to-Results
Built for fresh and marine water quality testing of aquariums, ponds, and water features
2-way wireless communication with an iPhone®, iPad®, iPod Touch® or Android® device
In-app updates continually improve accuracy and add new features
The app comes with 4 tests installed including pH, Free Chlorine, Combined Chlorine and Total Alkalinity
Additional parameters are available for in app purchase. Customize the app with only the tests you need.
 Instant documented results include time/date/GPS location stamp
Instantly share results via email, with spreadsheet, Facebook and Twitter
2-year warranty

*Test Procedure:*

The eXact iDip® 570 handheld photometer uses the patented iDip® 4-step
reagent delivery method, a quick, yet safe and easy procedure for water
analysis. Select your test then push a button and dip an eXact® Strip
into the 4 ml water sample for 20 seconds using a gentle back and forth
motion. Discard the strip and read your results!

The iDip® methodology uses fewer steps which minimizes error. eXact® Strips
provide smooth, precise reagent-dispersion into samples without residual
suspended solids that can adversely affect results, especially when
testing cold water.


























*eXact iDip 570 Marine Aquarium Starter Kit*
Pre-configured kits come with exactly whats needed to start testing. Packed in a rugged and durable plastic case with secure closing fasteners and padded
compartments.

- eXact iDip Smart Photometer
- Plastic Carrying Case
- Cleaning Brush
- Instruction Manual
- 25 Tests Of Each;
CA, AL, THH, pH, PO4, NO3, NH

*eXact iDip 570 Marine Aquarium Starter Kit*
*$449.99 CAD*

*CLICK HERE For the Full Price List including Refill Regents*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Place-holder GIF while I read the fine print....


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey Dave - when would these arrive/be available?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

twobytwo said:


> Hey Dave - when would these arrive/be available?


I have a limited number in stock right now.

Cheers


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

No test for magnesium? How much for the strips?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

notclear said:


> No test for magnesium? How much for the strips?


Magnesium is being worked on. When they figure it out (I am told should be soon) it's just a matter of purchasing the mag app and test strips when it's available.

Pricing is in the link above


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I saw the link now, thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow ... it's about time


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Boxing Day sale is $399, limited supply


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

BIGSHOW said:


> Magnesium is being worked on. When they figure it out (I am told should be soon) it's just a matter of purchasing the mag app and test strips when it's available.
> 
> Pricing is in the link above


Sorry, correction.

The test strips for Mag are included (THH), but the algorithm is not quite finished for the Marine application. Should be finished in the next month or so.

I have been testing N03 with the new algorithm and it looks to be bang on. I am sure they will do an official release of the N03 shortly.


----------

